# Spraying my van with PSX 700?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I painted my van about 6 months ago with PPG Aquacron. Its light green with a black stripe that I did with rustoleum. 

Well, the green is losing its gloss significantly, while the rustoleum is holding strong still. I still have a bunch of the aquacron to touch up any of the green, and I have gallon kit of PSX700 that my paint rep gave me to sample for a job I didnt land. 

I had an idea about possibly using the PSX700 to clear coat the whole van. I would spray it out of a gravity feed HVLP if I did. It'd make it easy to clean off any overspray or paint smudges, right? lol

Would this be a good idea? Would it spray out of a HVLP? Would it stick if It were properly cleaned and scuffed?

Its either this, or repainting with the real two part stuff, cuz I want to get a logo decal made, but I need a good solid paint job first.


----------



## Sn0man (Sep 15, 2017)

No!! 

For one, PSX is far too thick to spray with a hvlp/air spray/gravity gun. For two it's got a 3 hour (minimum) tack time. You'll have every speck of dust, mosquito and black fly within a 10 mile radius embedded in your paint. Not to mention - it's not made for that application. 

PSX costs about as much as a gallon of automotive paint. Why wouldn't you just use the right product?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Sn0man said:


> No!!
> 
> For one, PSX is far too thick to spray with a hvlp/air spray/gravity gun. For two it's got a 3 hour (minimum) tack time. You'll have every speck of dust, mosquito and black fly within a 10 mile radius embedded in your paint. Not to mention - it's not made for that application.
> 
> PSX costs about as much as a gallon of automotive paint. Why wouldn't you just use the right product?


Because I have an unopened gallon kit of it sitting on my paint shelf taking up space. 

My paint rep says the Navy uses it to paint the outsides of their ships, so why wouldnt it work on my van? Its also used as an antigraffiti coating over other paints, so I figured it would stick no problem. I was also wondering if it would screw me if I ever needed to repaint.....

I havent opened the can, so I have no idea how thick it is. If its too thick for an hvlp, Im scrapping the whole idea. That, and the three hour tack time. I was just asking, thats all. Im not about to do it or anything.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PSX 700 is a two component material. I have sprayed it with an HVLP conventional set up with a gravity feed and a pressure feed. it has higher solids than a conventional automotive paint so expect a little more surface noise.

Is this a clear you are using? The product is extremely expensive as Sno mentioned.

Now the PPG Aqua whatever must be a two component waterborne epoxy? Even those waterborne epoxies will chalk up. I don't believe even a UV stable clear like polyurethane will keep it from discoloring. 

Have you used PSX One ?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Aquacron is a single part water-modified urethane. The store said they used to sell a lot of it to some company who painted propane tanks and stuff with it. Its primary use is machinery and farm equipment.it was about $50 a gallon, and its SUPER thick. I had to reduce it 50/50 to get it through my gravity feed.

The kit I have is a clear. Like I said, I wouldnt be entertaining this idea, if I didnt have this gallon kit collecting dust.

No, I havent used psx one.

Do you know if it can be wet sanded and buffed? And since it has antigraffiti qualities, could it be painted over eventually somehow?

The brochure says 2 hour dry time, and unlimited recoat window time.http://www.ppgpmc.com/Infrastructure/Infrastructure-Featured-Products/Signposts/PSX-700.aspx


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Woodco said:


> My paint rep says the Navy uses it to paint the outsides of their ships, so why wouldnt it work on my van?


The Navy uses millions of gallons of paint on a single vessel; so don't expect them to use F&B. They also use a variety of coatings on the inside and outside of their ships and they get fully repainted more often than you might expect due to saltwater corrosion, so even if you ignore the finish quality aspect, it's not a great selling point. I actually avoid products that big government agencies use as they're typically bottom-dollar solutions from companies trying to wring every last dime from John Q Taxpayer.

Sidenote: I do not miss striping pipes in the overhead or stenciling exterior fire stations. My brother was on the Kitty Hawk and has some awesome painting stories about chipping right through the hull during prep. Quality government work, ya know?


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

We use PSX 700 a lot in our shop. It's good paint, and you can spray it through and HVLP if you thin it apply it quickly. (It starts to thicken as the Pot Life goes on.) But it does need to be in a clean area due to the dry time. 

Only concern would be that the current paint is sound. We painted it on a feature of a sports arena a few years back, the Owner didn't want to pay to have us strip the original (failing) coating, and we proceeded without offering a warranty. Within a year the failing coating would come off in large sheets. 

So if the current finish is sound, test a small area (mix up a small amount and brush out a couple of inches in an inconspicuous area) See if the paint holds up, and how easy it is to work with, then make your decision. 

It will work, you can always sand and paint over the top, (If you are really worried use some Amerlock Sealer as a bond coat for future work.) And you will get the bonus that you can use your Van for a Whiteboard!


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Woodco said:


> could it be painted over eventually somehow?


As far as I know it can only be repainted with PSX700. Once you paint it you'll be stuck using PSX700 to repaint it in the future. I painted a automotive spray booth floor last year with it and I can still wash off the overspray with gunwash.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gracobucks said:


> As far as I know it can only be repainted with PSX700. Once you paint it you'll be stuck using PSX700 to repaint it in the future. I painted a automotive spray booth floor last year with it and I can still wash off the overspray with gunwash.


I think I read that on a TDS or a paper on polysiloxanes. It is a real commitment to use Polysiloxane both in terms of cost and recoat. But the application, performance, and life cycle, supposedly justifies that commitment.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, my van is a 1990. I dont think it has TOO many years left in it. its only got 130,000 miles on it though. If I do it right, I shouldnt ever have to do it again. and if I do, I can sand it all off. Its not a show van or anything.


----------

